# Set quota on shared folder



## bluenowhere17 (May 22, 2008)

I would like to set a 200mg quota on a shared folder on a windows 2003 server that we are using for data storage.


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

To configure quotas either right click the drive and select Properties, or right click the drive in the Disk Management node of the Computer Management tool.

Click on the Quota tab.

Click on the Enable quota management check box. Note that this only monitors the use of disk space, and does not enforce a limit on usage. To enforce a limit on usage, click on the Deny disk space to users exceeding quota limit


----------



## bluenowhere17 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Matt - I do not want to set quotas for the entire drive - just one folder. We are not running R2 and I believe that makes a difference.


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes I believe you need R2 to be able to set quotas on particular folders. If anyone else knows differently please help.
Otherwise you could try creating a small partition on the disk and use it instead of a folder.
You should be able to share this accross the network aswell.


----------

